# ادخلى قولى رأيك ... وانت كمان لو عاوز تدخل تقول رأيك معنديش مانع...



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع مش جديد ولا حاجة بالعكس دة موضوع متكرر كتيييييير بس هو مش متكرر هنا فى المنتدى لا هو متكرر فى الحياة...

اية هو بقا الموضوع؟؟؟ ........... الموضوع انى هاخد آرائكوا فى حكاية.....

وكل بنت تتخيل انها بطلة القصة وتقولى لو انتى مكانها هتعملى اية ...

*الحكاية كالآتى:*

بنت عادية متعلمة تعليم عالى مؤدبة والكل بيشهد بأخلاقها يتقدملها عرسان كتير وهى ترفض لإنها مش مقتنعة بية او حسة انة مش مناسب ليها كل دة عادى ...

المهم بييجى شاب هى تعرفة من قبل كدة سواء زميل دراسة أو زميلها فى الشغل أو أيا كان يفاتحها فى موضوع الارتباط ويحكيلها على ظروفة والبنت ترحب بية وتقول أخيرا لقيت فارس الأحلام كل دة جميل...

المهم بيتفقوا انهم يتعرفوا على بعض اكتر واكتر وفى خطوة تانية الاهل يتعرفوا على بعض لحد هنا زى الفل ولكن ...... تاتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن ...وتحصل أى ظروف سواء بإرادة الشخص دة أو حتى خارج ارادتة والموضوع يتفركش...

تفتكروا البنت المفروض تعمل اية؟؟ تنسى الشخص دة تماما ؟؟ طيب لو هى حسة انها متعلقة بية تعمل اية؟؟ ولو جالها عريس تانى تعمل اية؟؟ تفكر فى الموضوع ازاى وهى مقتنعة من جواها انها مش هتلاقى حد يفهمها زى الشخص الأولانى؟؟...

يلا يا حلوين مخمخوا كدة وعايزة آراء تفرح هاااا...


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش فاهمة مجرد انة لقتة مناسب ليها ولا هيا بتحبة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> *مش فاهمة مجرد انة لقتة مناسب ليها ولا هيا بتحبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


 
مناسب ليها .. فية المواصفات اللى هى بتتمناها .. يعنى من الآخر واحد مختلف عن كل الأشخاص اللى اتقدمولها وهى متعلقة بية وحسة انها مش هتقتنع بحد غيرة ...


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

يبنتى اتكلى ع الله على دير 
طالما اتفركش هتعلق نفسها بايه تانى شور تنساه وتصلى كتير ربنا يحط قدامها اللى هو مختارة ليها 
هتلاقى صدقينى صحيح مش الكل كويس بس برضو فى كويس والله واعلم بقى 
مفيش داعى تحطية مثال قدامك وتقارنى بينه وبين اى حد تانى لانى كده بتتعبى نفسك


----------



## tasoni queena (5 سبتمبر 2011)

لو الموضوع اتفركش لسبب كبير

يبقى خلاص مفيش حاجة اسمها متعلقة بيه

تنساه وانشاء الله تلاقى الاحسن منه


----------



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يبنتى اتكلى ع الله على دير
> طالما اتفركش هتعلق نفسها بايه تانى شور تنساه وتصلى كتير ربنا يحط قدامها اللى هو مختارة ليها
> هتلاقى صدقينى صحيح مش الكل كويس بس برضو فى كويس والله واعلم بقى
> مفيش داعى تحطية مثال قدامك وتقارنى بينه وبين اى حد تانى لانى كده بتتعبى نفسك


 

مشاركة رائعة وعجبتنى اوى الجملة دى مفيش داعى تحطية مثال قدامك وتقارنى بينه وبين اى حد تانى لانى كده بتتعبى نفسك... لان فعلا مجرد المقارنة بينة وبين اى حد بتكون محبطة وبتخلى البنت دى ترفض اى حد متقدملها ...ميرسى لمرورك الجميل:94:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو الموضوع اتفركش لسبب كبير
> 
> يبقى خلاص مفيش حاجة اسمها متعلقة بيه
> 
> تنساه وانشاء الله تلاقى الاحسن منه


 

كوينااااااا وحشتينى ووحشتنى خفة دمك علشان بقالى فترة مش بدخل المنتدى ... ميرسى ياقمر على مشاركتك وبجد عندك حق...:t25:


----------



## Critic (5 سبتمبر 2011)

طالما الموضوع اتفركش يبقى لازم تنفصل عنه عاطفيا و الا هتدمر حياتها
ومافيش حاجة اسمها مش قادرة احنا مش فى فيلم هندى
الشخص لو انفصل فى التعامل و الرؤية عن شخص فترة طويلة بيحصل نوع من انوع الجفا
لازم تحكم عقلها و تاخد قرار انها تنساه وهتنساه فعلا و الدليل ان بنات كتير نسيت شباب كتير يعنى الموضوع مش محتاج معجزة !


----------



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> طالما الموضوع اتفركش يبقى لازم تنفصل عنه عاطفيا و الا هتدمر حياتها
> ومافيش حاجة اسمها مش قادرة احنا مش فى فيلم هندى
> الشخص لو انفصل فى التعامل و الرؤية عن شخص فترة طويلة بيحصل نوع من انوع الجفا
> لازم تحكم عقلها و تاخد قرار انها تنساه وهتنساه فعلا و الدليل ان بنات كتير نسيت شباب كتير يعنى الموضوع مش محتاج معجزة !


 
شكراااا لمرورك الغالى كريتيك وانا فعلا نصحتها بكدة ...:94:


----------



## rana1981 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

خلص تفكر بغير ه ومتل ما الله خلقه اي خلق غيره 
يعني بجوز تلاقي احسن منه كمان


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*لا تعليق .. الاخوه قالو كل شئ *
*الموضوع اتفركش .. اذاً الموضوع انتهى *
*ولتبحث عن حياتها وتتركه ليبحث عن حياته ..*

*دائماً السعى وراء امور قد انتهت فى محاوله لاستعادتها بالاكراه .. يسبب دمار للحياه .. ان نجحت هذه المحاولات .... *

*ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*الناس قالت كل حاجه ،،، خيرها فغيرها بقى 
*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> خلص تفكر بغير ه ومتل ما الله خلقه اي خلق غيره
> يعني بجوز تلاقي احسن منه كمان


 
نورتينى ياقمر شكرا لمرورك الغالى :t25:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *لا تعليق .. الاخوه قالو كل شئ *​
> *الموضوع اتفركش .. اذاً الموضوع انتهى *
> *ولتبحث عن حياتها وتتركه ليبحث عن حياته ..*​
> *دائماً السعى وراء امور قد انتهت فى محاوله لاستعادتها بالاكراه .. يسبب دمار للحياه .. ان نجحت هذه المحاولات .... *​
> ...


 
كلامك صحيح شكرا لمرورك حبيبتى..


----------



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الناس قالت كل حاجه ،،، خيرها فغيرها بقى *


 
ههههههههههه كفاية مرورك الغالى علينا نورت الموضوع وخيرها فى غيرهااا..:94:


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مدام الموضوع اتفركش تدى فرصه للعريس اللى جييها لانه ممكن يكون احسن كمان من اللى حبته
وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الصالح والرب قادر ان ينسيها الحب اللى حبتها للاولانى ويزرع فى قلبها حب اخر للعريس الجديد


----------



## بنت فبساوية (8 سبتمبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> مدام الموضوع اتفركش تدى فرصه للعريس اللى جييها لانه ممكن يكون احسن كمان من اللى حبته
> وربنا يعمل اللى فيه الصالح والرب قادر ان ينسيها الحب اللى حبتها للاولانى ويزرع فى قلبها حب اخر للعريس الجديد


 

*ثانكس سندريلا نورتى بمرورك الرب يباركك*


----------



## fisherman (31 أكتوبر 2013)

أراء الاصدقاء جميلة و جميعهم اتفقوا على شىء واحد انه مفيش ارتباط عاطفى بعد الفركشة .

طيب نسأل سؤال بسيط من اين جاء الارتباط ( من المقابلات و التعارف ) و اللا من تلاقى العاطفة؟

مستنى اجابات


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الحاجه او الموضع اللى مفهوش ربنا من الاول مش بيكمل وان كمل بيفشل ........لو كانت دخلت ربنا من البدايه مكنش قلبها اتوجع حط قلبك فى يد ربنا ربنا يحطه فى ايد اللى يستحقه...اراده الله مبهجه للقلب للاسف الناس بتنبهر بالمظاهر اكتر من القلب


----------



## bolbol zaki (5 نوفمبر 2013)

بصي اهم حاجه ان البنت دي تعرف ان الي حصل ده مشيئه ربنا وانه اكيد للخير و لازم تفتح قلبها من تاني و متتفكرش ان عمرها ما هتقابل انسان زيه  لان ربنا دايما شايل لينا الخير


----------



## fisherman (5 نوفمبر 2013)

bolbol zaki قال:


> بصي اهم حاجه ان البنت دي تعرف ان الي حصل ده مشيئه ربنا وانه اكيد للخير و لازم تفتح قلبها من تاني و متتفكرش ان عمرها ما هتقابل انسان زيه  لان ربنا دايما شايل لينا الخير




:3: طبعا لما بنقدم المشئة ربنا بيبارك فى العمل


----------

